# Bubbles in salsa?



## mrsmac82

I put up salsa last night, 4 ingredients run through a food processor, placed in jars and boiled in a water bath for about 15 minutes. Thy all have good tight seals on them and look great. 

I thought they looked good until my mama said they weren't supposed to have bubbles in them. They are the same kind bubbles that is in my salsa after I run it through the food processor. Any ideas? Does this make the salsa inedible? I'm new here btw and a noob at homesteading. ANY advice is welcome and appreciated!


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Not sure about the bubbles but I always cook my salsa & hot pack it, run a knife around the inside of the jar before putting a lid & ring on it & hot water bathing. I don't get bubbles in mine.

Sounds like you may have cold packed it & the bubbles are from it being kinda frothy after your food processor?
I don't think all those air bubbles in your food is good when canning, that's why we run the knife around the inside of jars to release air bubbles.


----------



## Randy Rooster

Id say that you ought to cook your salsa at least until boiling before putting it in the jars - thats what I do and it should get rid of the froth left over from the food processor.


----------



## mrsmac82

Thank y'all so much! I only got a little bit put up. Should I discard and try again? I'm putting up tomato sauce today and I'm going to do it the way you guys suggested. No cold packing.  

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gladrags

You'll never get _all _the bubbles out. A few bubbles are no big deal ... as long as they're not moving!


----------



## luvrulz

mrsmac82 said:


> Thank y'all so much! I only got a little bit put up. Should I discard and try again? I'm putting up tomato sauce today and I'm going to do it the way you guys suggested. No cold packing.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


Or you can open the jars, bring up to boiling and re-can in fresh jars without the bubbles. Just do like they said above and you should be ok!


----------

